# DEX-P99RS Question- L/R EQ Centering



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

I plan to use the independent L/R EQ on the P99RS to fine tune the image and sound stage per a method outlined on this site- 
play test tones of each frequency that correspond to the bands on the unit's EQ, and boost one side / cut the other of a given frequency to center that particular tone. This sounds like a logical and reasonable way to advance towards a rock solid image and sound stage, of which my particular install needs some help.

Once the bands are centered, can one now use the EQ as if it were a dual channel EQ that applies to left and right at the same time? In other words, once te image is set, can you now adjust the EQ for tonality and not affect the "center" balance of a given band?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

I guess I'll find out for myself. I should be able to install it next week-end.


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

I just spent a bit of time yesterday on my P99 after reading the same discussion as you.

If you use the autotune at all, the unit itself did a surprisingly great job of creating a nice L/R balance.
I still ended up adjusting quite a few bands and noticed a slight improvement.

The results aren't huge though when auto-tune is already in place. Anything done after is just fine tuning. 

As far as the center image, I used my level's and T/A first to achieve my center. I slightly adjusted my T/A after it was done. After achieving that nice balanced sound, I would imaging using the EQ rather than T/A for centering would create some unnatural humps in the sound.


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

jstoner22 said:


> I just spent a bit of time yesterday on my P99 after reading the same discussion as you.
> 
> If you use the autotune at all, the unit itself did a surprisingly great job of creating a nice L/R balance.
> I still ended up adjusting quite a few bands and noticed a slight improvement.
> ...


thanks for the response. i am excited to get my unit installed and run the first auto tune. 

the key to EQ centering and to not cause the unnatural spikes is to simultaneously boost one side and cut the other for a given frequency so that the band becomes centered and the total volume of that frequency remains the same. shift the image without affecting volume.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

It will do what your wanting. Either adjust for tone, then do depending l/r adjustment. Or you can center first, and then gang adjust for tone.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

avanti1960 said:


> I plan to use the independent L/R EQ on the P99RS to fine tune the image and sound stage per a method outlined on this site-
> play test tones of each frequency that correspond to the bands on the unit's EQ, and boost one side / cut the other of a given frequency to center that particular tone. This sounds like a logical and reasonable way to advance towards a rock solid image and sound stage, of which my particular install needs some help.
> 
> Once the bands are centered, can one now use the EQ as if it were a dual channel EQ that applies to left and right at the same time? In other words, once te image is set, can you now adjust the EQ for tonality and not affect the "center" balance of a given band?
> ...


Yes you can. Just press the right button until the display shows (L+R), inside the EQ menu. Now both bands will be moved the same amount.


----------

